# Ford Fiesta M-Sport 1.6 TDCI



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

http://www.autoblog.com/2008/02/12/f...t-fiesta-tdci/

Does anyone know more about the car ? Looking for same detail pictures from the interior modifications (like M-Sport dash plaque in brushed aluminium, M-Sport steering wheel insert, M-Sport gear lever insert, M-Sport brushed aluminium sill plates and M-Sport carpet mats)

Maybe someone is selling his car ?!

I really appreciate any information/picture !

Thanks !


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

That's funny, I was there last June getting a tour round the factory from a friend - had a fantastic day & was really interesting seeing the factory part.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Is it any of these cars?

http://www.m-sport.co.uk/index.php/cars/ford-fiesta-st


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Is it any of these cars?
> 
> http://www.m-sport.co.uk/index.php/cars/ford-fiesta-st


No mate, these a rally cars. The one I´m looking for is an normal road car, just pimped by m-sport.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Could try ZSOC.com, they're a nice bunch of Fiesta types over there.


----------

